# V2.3 Modbus RTU Task: Zykluszeiten Priorität etc..



## administrator (22 November 2017)

Guten Abend!

Ich bin gerade an einem Modbusprojekt mit einer 8202 und einer 652 Klemme. Betrieben wird ein Halfduplex RS485 Modbus Master welcher über die Baud 9600 bis zu 50 Slaves abfragt. Bei jedem Slave werden ca 50 Register gelesen. Der Slave Timeout steht auf 300ms, wie im Handbuch vorgeschlagen.

Wie kann ich eine Sinnvolle Zykluszeit und Taskprio hierfür ermitteln? Kann es Probleme mit dem Buffer geben?
> Insbesondere im Hinblick auf den Puffer der Karte, welcher ja nicht volllaufen sollte. Bisher laufen nur 3 Slaves...später jedoch bis zu 50.


Besten Dank für eure Diskussion!

Flo


----------



## holgermaik (23 November 2017)

> Wie kann ich eine Sinnvolle Zykluszeit und Taskprio hierfür ermitteln? Kann es Probleme mit dem Buffer geben?


Das hängt von verschiedenen Sachen ab die du nicht benannt hast.
- normale Zykluszeit deines SPS Programms
- normale Antwortzeit deiner Slave's
- wie ist die Karte eingestellt,
- wie werden die Register abgefragt? Einzeln oder in einem "Rutsch"

50 Slaves / 50 Register / 300ms Timeout & 9600Baud. Dir ist schon Bewust, dass du dabei evtl. bis zu 15 Sekunden auf einen Wert warten musst.

So ohne Angaben würde ich jetzt mal sagen:  lass den Master einfach im normalem Zyklus mitlaufen. Da hast du die wenigsten Probleme.

Holger


----------

